# SHENZHEN | Lengine Defence Technology Headquarters | 211m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Lengine Group 砺剑防务技术集团
Architect: MVRDV (not sure if the current proposal or a former one) 









悉地智造｜砺剑大厦：晶莹之上


悉地原创中标作品解读




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these mini atriums are gorgeous


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Design by CCDI





































































































































































深圳南山区留仙洞总部基地新地标——砺剑大厦 - 文化资讯(刷刷看新闻)


2022年以来，CCDI悉地国际总建筑师朱翌友带领设计团队连续在多座重要标志性建筑的国际竞赛和业主比选中拔得头筹，赢得项...



www.shuashuakan.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

U/C, Google Earth image from 08/22


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
many buildings being built at same time


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/09/22 by zhangz0392-


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

05/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

